# HDM Petit Robusto



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

Just want to get some of your thoughts. Just got a box of these a few months ago. Seemed a little harsh the first few puffs but seems to mellow. Still a young cigar I think will be better in another six months or so.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I'll be watching this thread. I have been eying them.


----------



## WACigar (Feb 17, 2003)

I got a box about a month ago, maybe two. I've had two and both were a bit harsh and burned poorly. I think they have the potential to be great cigars but they need more time than normal.


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

WACigar said:


> I got a box about a month ago, maybe two. I've had two and both were a bit harsh and burned poorly. I think they have the potential to be great cigars but they need more time than normal.


I have noticed the harshness but have had an excelent burn on all that I have had (about 3 or 4)


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i've had 1 and it was excellent in every regard. nothing like an Epi 2 though...


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

you have some of these and you didnt give me some ....... you putz! :fu :r







hey this guy is in my herfing group in rockford . Welcome, didnt know you were here.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

When they first came out was excited, bought a box, smoked 6 or so, more I smoked, less I liked them and parted the others out. Uneven burns, harsh taste. They need to be iced.


----------



## jeffz (Sep 1, 2004)

I really like em.
Especially when its cold. Get that robusto feel without having to be outside too long.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

Got a box about a month or two ago with a date of Aug. '04. Burned a couple when I first got them. Both were rather harsh and young tasting. Also notice on one that we were having a little burn issue. Even with all that I could still taste that nice Hoyo flavor in them. I also think the petit robusto size is excellent. I love my coronas and petits because they are a quick smoke. This size would work into my rotation just fine. I hope others follow with a cigar this size. IMHO .....six months to a year and these baby may just come around. If after resting a while they keep that nice Hoyo flavor and mello out a bit they could turn into one damn good smoke.


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

mr.c said:


> you have some of these and you didnt give me some ....... you putz! :fu :r
> 
> hey this guy is in my herfing group in rockford . Welcome, didnt know you were here.


so sorry I thought you knew I'll save you a couple :tpd:


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I always like to get new cigars shortly after they come out because the quality always seems to be at its highest then. That being the case, I have two boxes resting in the humi. I feel that the cigar has the stuffings to grow into a great cigar, but I do feel that it is not quite ready yet. I do feel that in three years we will all be glad that we grabbed a box. With the cigars showing up in 15 stick presentations, it is certainly affordable with a price point lower than a box of 25 PC's.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

The ones I smoked had perfect construction, but were too young to really know if they will be good or not.


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

Best new REGULAR PRODUCTION release of the last year and a half or so (yes, even over the Edmundo and Siglo VI), imho. These are very good cigars now, and will get much better. To me, they're like a great HdM Epi. #2 on steroids.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IMHO this cigar is for laying down and aging a few years before smoking.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

HAD my first one today (thanks cookieboy) thought it was very good. Burn was good, flavour was very good. 

joe


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

flipflop said:


> IMHO this cigar is for laying down and aging a few years before smoking.


I've heard from people that their cigars have a bit of an ammonia thing going on with them yet, but I haven't found that to be the case with the ones I've had. They do show their youth and a few years of aging will definitely benefit them, but for me, at least, I find them to be quite smokable now.

Just my $.02.


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

After reading this topic, got curious again, and smoked one more from a box dated Aug 04, well it was still sick! All samples I have seen so far have very nice construction with attractive oily wrappers, they are one of the "best looking" recent production cigars. But when it comes to taste and flavor although its too quick to pass judgment - yet, IMHO the early indications are not that good! 

When they were first launched in London - I got 2 singles from Davidoff and 2 from J Fox, all those 4 smoked very mild and one dimensional (pretty much similar taste from start to end),, however, the hype was still going and I ordered 2 boxes when they came out in Switzerland. The ones I smoked from my box dated Aug 04, were sick from the time I got them 2-3 months ago - til now, however even though they smoke very tannic with a harshness, I could not detect much change in flavor - kind of like driving a car only with one gear - (although sick) from start to end they tasted pretty much the same, this was in a way similar to my experience with the earlier models from London,, 

So my .02 will be put them away for now, and in 3 years I will have a nice looking short fat cigar with wonderful pre-light smells and one dimensional taste! And I really hope that I am wrong since I think this format and construction is really a great idea for a short break (I'll stick to Parti shorts or Exquisitos for now - for a short break)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

These are a little to hit-or-miss for me. I've had some good, some not so good. I'll take an Epi 2 over these. If I want a shorter (time) Hoyo smoke I'll take a Du Prince.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

1f1fan said:


> These are a little to hit-or-miss for me. I've had some good, some not so good. I'll take an Epi 2 over these. If I want a shorter (time) Hoyo smoke I'll take a Du Prince.


Well said Amigo! too young and why smoke a petit robusto? I'll rather go for a minuto then.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Personally I think that with a little age these will be fantastic. A smaller Epi#2. IMHO


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I hate to thread jack...wait, I love to do that...but I have to a gree with one thing. If you are going to buy a new offering from Habanos, don't f around with it. Get a few boxes as soon as the vitola is available. And leave them alone. Siglo 6 was awesome in the first run, but the later runs were bland to the point of being nearly useless. And while some may say sick, they stay bland IME. But we all have to do what we have to do. I do not like the format, so I will not buy them, but I am sure they are top notch for alot of folks.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> I hate to thread jack...wait, I love to do that...but I have to a gree with one thing. If you are going to buy a new offering from Habanos, don't f around with it. Get a few boxes as soon as the vitola is available. And leave them alone. Siglo 6 was awesome in the first run, but the later runs were bland to the point of being nearly useless. And while some may say sick, they stay bland IME. But we all have to do what we have to do. I do not like the format, so I will not buy them, but I am sure they are top notch for alot of folks.


The "first release is best" is commonly accepted, but sometimes it's just the opposite. The Edmundo initial release for example was panned by many, while more recent box codes from late 04 have been getting much better reviews. I tried the initial release Petite Robusto and was not impressed at all. Very one dimensional and a little harsh. I had another from the new 3-packs and it was a MUCH better cigar. I think with Altadis getting more involved, they understand the importance of the first release getting good reviews. With the PSP2 I grabbed 2 boxes, so hopefully the IR will be best.


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> I had another from the new 3-packs and it was a MUCH better cigar.


Me too... i find the three packs better.

Lotsa good flavor packed in'em... It's hard to compare it to the epi2s. e2 seem more woody...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I've got 2 of the HDM PR's waiting in the wings for the right time to light 'em up. I got 'em in a trade with another BOTL, a generous one at that. I would have to agree with the sentiments by ESP that Construction is fantastic on these little guys, pre-light aroma is also good. However given recent reviews I think I'll let 'em sleep for awhile before giving them a shot.


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I've got 2 of the HDM PR's waiting in the wings for the right time to light 'em up. I got 'em in a trade with another BOTL, a generous one at that. I would have to agree with the sentiments by ESP that Construction is fantastic on these little guys, pre-light aroma is also good. However given recent reviews I think I'll let 'em sleep for awhile before giving them a shot.


I'll eat my words - and take back whatever I've said about them :hn just smoked one tonight after reading this thread and what a difference a few months makes - looking at my own reply it was January which I smoked one last - and let me tell you, these little guys are changing character rapidly- IMO they are no longer one dimensional and actually smoke quite pleasant with some complexity developing, I knew I shouldn't have judged them too soon but I did  and now... I think I'll buy some more,,


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

If you are looking for that quick smoke with a peppery bite then the Hoyo Petit Robusto is definately for you. I have a 15 pack (14 now) aging for 6 months in the humidor and I will see if that takes the edge off a bit. This is a perfect fit for someone who likes the taste of a tres petit but wish it had a larger ring gauge.

OpusXtasy


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

cookieboy364 said:


> Just want to get some of your thoughts. Just got a box of these a few months ago. Seemed a little harsh the first few puffs but seems to mellow. Still a young cigar I think will be better in another six months or so.


I have bought 2 singles to try out, I had 1 a couple of weeks ago and it had a very harsh taste, though the smoke from the burning cigar was very good. I think Ill let it sit for a 4-6 months and try again :SM


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

I broke back inot my PR's this past weekend,and I found that they are smoking much better.I did however find that about 10 of them have cracked right at the head.Un-frickin-believable.I know it wasn't a spike in humidity or any other storage problems,and I don't remember dropping the box or mishandling them in any way.The first one was cracked so severely I had to use some rolling papers to wrap the end so I could at least attempt to smoke it...it was a lame attempt and it showed.I tried one of the ones that hadn't cracked and found it very enjoyable.I'm tempted to just toss the cracked stogies... :c


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Although being young I really enjoyed this little bomb!! Perfect size, beautifull construction, I just did'nt want to put it down.

Bought 6, smoked 2 and now have the other 4 resting to see how they develop in 3 or 4 months. Recomended!!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I just smoked my first Hoyo PR this evening, date of Nov 04 and from a three pack.

This thing was wonderful!!!!! It was a little harsh when first lit but soon after that it just exploded with flavor!!! Very smooth, with tons of coffee and coco flavors all the way to the nub.
I bought these so I could enjoy a nice nice short smoke but I found myself not wanting this one to end..... :r 

It sounds like the three packs are smoking a bit better than the boxed ones, anyone have any ideas of why? I would have figured the boxed cigars would age better?

These were just delivered the other day so they didn't get to set very long in my humi!!!...


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

dadof3illinois said:


> It sounds like the three packs are smoking a bit better than the boxed ones, anyone have any ideas of why? I would have figured the boxed cigars would age better?


From what I know about my own experience, this is exactly what SHOULD happen. Haven't you read that cedar cabinets are the best for aging? This doesn't mean they get better faster, that means that they lose their good qualities more slowly. For that longevity, you pay a price up front. The cardboard packs, IME and IMO, allow the cigars to get better faster, and sacrifice long term potential for convenience. Least that's what I think.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> From what I know about my own experience, this is exactly what SHOULD happen. Haven't you read that cedar cabinets are the best for aging? This doesn't mean they get better faster, that means that they lose their good qualities more slowly. For that longevity, you pay a price up front. The cardboard packs, IME and IMO, allow the cigars to get better faster, and sacrifice long term potential for convenience. Least that's what I think.


That sounds reasonable.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Lost Sailor said:


> I broke back inot my PR's this past weekend,and I found that they are smoking much better.I did however find that about 10 of them have cracked right at the head.Un-frickin-believable.I know it wasn't a spike in humidity or any other storage problems,and I don't remember dropping the box or mishandling them in any way.The first one was cracked so severely I had to use some rolling papers to wrap the end so I could at least attempt to smoke it...it was a lame attempt and it showed.I tried one of the ones that hadn't cracked and found it very enjoyable.I'm tempted to just toss the cracked stogies... :c


Whoa there.... 

Cracked stogies (especially ISOM's) are hot stuff at the "who wants it pass"

If you're gonna toss them... toss them to the poor broke monkeys :w

BTW.... my condolences on your loss


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

LOL at Frank Smith....as usual. He make-a me laugh.
Truth is, outside of Frank's advice, when I have damaged sticks, or sticks that wont draw, I bust em up and Re-Roll em. I am quite the torcedore. If you don't mind smoking sticks that look like they came from a person that gets plenty of fiber. All you have to do is lightly steam the wrapper and binder and rollem back up. Or you can just get out a spray bottle and spray em down. But rolling cigars is alot of fun, and when it's all cuban tobacco, it's even fun to blend em up differently.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Truth is, outside of Frank's advice, when I have damaged sticks, or sticks that wont draw, I bust em up and Re-Roll em. I am quite the torcedore. If you don't mind smoking sticks that look like they came from a person that gets plenty of fiber. All you have to do is lightly steam the wrapper and binder and rollem back up. Or you can just get out a spray bottle and spray em down. But rolling cigars is alot of fun, and when it's all cuban tobacco, it's even fun to blend em up differently.[/QUOTE]

Wow, you got some skills man!


----------

